# Coco Puff ate a Coco Puff! Oops!



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

While carrying my breakfast cereal over to the table,
one of my Coco Puffs fell out of the bowl on the floor.
All three dogs were at my feet,
but the fasted to nab it, was Coco!
So Coco Puff ate a Coco Puff! :HistericalSmiley:

I know dogs can't have any chocolate, but I'm sure she will be okay!
I just wanted to share the irony of the situation. :w00t:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

She must be cukoo for coco puffs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's a good thing you don't have a fluff called Hot Fudge, Jill!! (Oh course I'd probably get down on the floor and lick it up before any dog could ever get it). I'm sure one Coco Puff won't be a danger.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Haha! She must have been lightening quick and waiting for you to spill! lol

London is super quick at grabbing things also, unless I tell her to leave it. Preston, though, just stands there like, "durrr...say wha??"! lol I have to literally point to it for him to seek out anything, hehe.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I just love her name, always brings a smile to my face


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

That is too funny! Coco's a smart girl (and so is her mommy), Coco puffs are AWESOME!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:........... tried to post emoticons, but that's what I got. LOL.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Soooo does that qualify as cannibalism then since Coco Puff ate a Coco Puff?!!?!? hahhahah :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SugarBob62 said:


> Soooo does that qualify as cannibalism then since Coco Puff ate a Coco Puff?!!?!? hahhahah :HistericalSmiley:


 :smcry::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: I think it's cocobalism. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:Coco is LOCO for Coco Puffs!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

SugarBob62 said:


> Soooo does that qualify as cannibalism then since Coco Puff ate a Coco Puff?!!?!? hahhahah :HistericalSmiley:


Omg, I was so thinking that, but was worried others would think I was "weird" 
Now I am laughing about Sue's "cocobalism" comment too! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

